# gravel and florite



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

how much are you suppose to use of florite in the gravel when mixing each together. Can you just use some around the plant it self. I would like to try just a simple beginner setup with just the lighting that came with the tank. It is 20 gal with 20 watts light. Just want beginners plants and the easies way to care for them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

FLourite is a substrate to be used by itself, not in conjunction with others. Laterite can be used under substrates (about 1.5 inches). If you chose to use flourite with gravel, you will want at least 2 inches.


----------

